

How HFT firms access government briefings to get the jump on market-moving data - rfreytag
http://www.annrbrocklehurst.com/category/journalism/business-reporting

======
chollida1
I'm really not sure what the point the author is trying to make. Is it that
some people steal news? If so, this has nothing to do with HFT. it seems like
she mentions HFT there just to muddy the waters and get page clicks.

She then goes in a completely different direction by talking about news
released dedicated to HFT.

> “(The new news agencies) were light years ahead technology wise over DJ,
> Reuters, Bloomberg, AP, etc. They built highly optimized networks to
> transfer this data through ultra low latency switches and lines that the
> other guys never thought of. They also were optimized to this single rifle
> shot of data through a network where the big legacy guys were using
> systems/networks optimized for throughput and continuously publishing
> hundreds or thousands of stories simultaneously and continuously.”

This is just provably false as Reuters, the company she says is living in the
stone age actually pioneered the idea of computer readable news.

They'll sell you a news feed that is intended to be read by machines. It has a
sentiment index and everything:).

She later admits this, which makes this paragraph all the more odder.

Machine readable news feeds have been available for the past 5 years as far as
I know, and possibly longer. Why she thinks she's breaking a story in 2014 is
beyond me:)

The whole Michael Lewis's Flash Boys tie in is also very strange. She seems to
mention it soly to get page views as she does nothing to tie her article to
the book. Having said that the book Flash Boys has been, IMO, pretty
thoroughly debunked by this book, link to hn article previously posted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8577237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8577237)

